# lexus style fog light pics



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

Spoonismo pics here are the pics i been tryna get in, if any one wants too, can u post the pics as a pic, and not a link please...enjoy


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

link doesnt work


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah it dont work
just like always Microsoft Network sucks


----------



## Spoonismo (Dec 10, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> yeah it dont work
> just like always Microsoft Network sucks


sorry about that guys.....iono lemme try again.....CAR PICS


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nope, black page.
I dont think it will work this way.
The url contains no directorys and no filenames, it seems that you might have to be logged in with your username and password to be able to view the pictures, if you're not loggedin , then you can't


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have found the easyest thing to do is just make a car domain site and upload our pics from your comp onto it. try that out, shouldnt take you more than 20 minutes


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Spoonismo said:


> sorry about that guys.....iono lemme try again.....CAR PICS


Yeah, pls post pics when you can of those Lexus looking foglights :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dunno if this is what he's talking about
but here's a pic


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lexus?
they look stock to me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i guessing he means the yellow yellow bulb.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

so if i change my bulb to yellow its lexus style? that cant be what he meant...at least im hoping.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jenns240 said:


> so if i change my bulb to yellow its lexus style? that cant be what he meant...at least im hoping.


that would be sad


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

i hope he means he got some is300 foglights and rewired them to fit our cars. i was gonna do the same thing, but it got put on hold til spring. more important issues have to be addressed with the sentra first.


----------

